# How to keep a scope from shifting?



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a problem with my scope constantly shifting/creeping backward. I didn't think it would be an issue since it's on an air rifle. It's a Gamo Bone Collector 1300 FPS. I can't zero it in. I have tightened the screws to the point of the bit on my screwdriver breaking. I don't know how to stop this from happening. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> I have a problem with my scope constantly shifting/creeping backward. I didn't think it would be an issue since it's on an air rifle. It's a Gamo Bone Collector 1300 FPS. I can't zero it in. I have tightened the screws to the point of the bit on my screwdriver breaking. I don't know how to stop this from happening. Anyone know how to fix this?


Sounds like the rings are a hair to big. Since it's on an air rifle and recoil won't be an issue, maybe try a ring of electrical tape around the scope where the rings make contact with the scope. May give you that little bit of bite you need to keep it in place.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You can cut some shims out of a beer can. Put a strip in the bottom of each ring...under the scope. Carefully tighten the rings making sure to tighten the screws evenly.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Firefishvideo said:


> You can cut some shims out of a beer can. Put a strip in the bottom of each ring...under the scope. Carefully tighten the rings making sure to tighten the screws evenly.


didnt work


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

Beer can is too smooth. Find some thin strips of rubber, that should do it.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

beer can has worked for me on a .308 battle rifle! 
Aluminum shims are a time honored gunsmithing technique. If it didn't work...you did it wrong...or you have bigger problems than it being "just a little loose."
-Wrong ring size?
-Stripped screws?
Probably wont matter on a pellet gun....but you normally want to avoid tape or rubber, since they flex, and can degrade with heat and age.
Here is a link to Brownells ...showing the shim stock they sell for this purpose : http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t.../kit-no-af-12-steel-shim-stock-prod25974.aspx

Good luck with your fix.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Duct tape : check
bailing wire: check
Super glue: check !


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

C1DoG said:


> Beer can is too smooth. Find some thin strips of rubber, that should do it.


Smooth is not a problem if it is tight.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Get some 30mm Badger rings and a Nightforce. That will do it. Most badass air rifle optics setup ever.


----------

